# Indoor nesting area/box for redfoots



## shelledfriends (Jan 8, 2012)

Hello,
I wasn't sure if I should post this here or in the enclosure section so mods please move it where you see it fit better, thanks.

So, I have two adult female redfoots that started laying eggs this year. I live in Northern CA so it got cooler after the first clutch of eggs was laid and my females have been indoors since the second week of December. One of my females dug an empty nest on December 5th but since she has been indoors she hasn't tried to dig in the nest box I setup for her. I have changed the soil a few times trying out different consistency without much luck. I also setup additional nesting sites in the enclosure and I am going to wait a few more days before I take her in for an x-ray.

If anyone who has an indoor nesting site/box for redfoots can chime in with inputs on what works best for you I will greatly appreciate it. I am looking for details like 
1. How deep should the soil be in the nesting site?
2. Should there be a heat lamp or any other heat source over the nesting site to keep the soil warm?
3. Should there be any cover over the nesting site or can it be an open site?

Thanks in advance for your time and inputs.

Michael


----------



## jackrat (Jan 9, 2012)

Has she dug in the substrate any? Is she getting pleny calcium? You could try flooding the nest box with hot tap water before putting her in. Or you could make a large mound of substrate. Either should be at least 14" deep.


----------



## shelledfriends (Jan 9, 2012)

Nope, not the female I am concerned about. She just sits there. Yes I do use warm water in the nesting area. Today my other female used one of the nesting sites and laid three eggs so I am not sure what is with the other female. I am taking her in on Wednesday to get an x-ray to see if she has eggs or if she was just digging an empty nest.

Michael


----------

